# What role does BA play in suspending test in higher concentrations



## newbiefem (Sep 17, 2005)

Lets say making 250mgs/cc

to 400mgs/cc


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2005)

Its an anti microbial agent.  You should also specify which testosterone as they have different melting points.

I use BB to aid in high concentration suspension, I typically keep my test enanthate at 500mg/ml, 1% BA and 10% BB.


----------



## newbiefem (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry this is her husband and I didn't realize that she was still logged in.


----------



## newbiefem (Sep 17, 2005)

LEt's say enanthate


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2005)

My formula is painless for me, I have used 15% painless as well. I live in a warm climate, if you live in a colder region you may be looking at using more.


----------



## newbiefem (Sep 17, 2005)

Well I was arguing with another BB and he was saying with higher concetrations he doesn't need to increase BA but I didn't know if he was being serious.  The thing is 
I know if you are making 200/cc you don't need as much BA as let's say making 400mg/cc.


----------



## newbiefem (Sep 17, 2005)

So. Cal?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2005)

Like I said, BA is anti microbial, 1% is fine IMO. I dont make 200cc at a time or anything so I'm not worried.

500mg/ml
1% BA
10% BB


----------

